# EnrofloxacinEP for budgies



## vcosk (Jul 19, 2015)

Hi All,

I usually leave my budgies out of the cage in the evening. On Friday, tow of the budgies collided with each other while flying. One of them is not able fly properly. I took her to vet today and he said that injury might be internal and asked my give her Enrofloxacin EP 50mg tablet mixed in water for 5 days.

Last time I went to a vet and gave the medication they asked me to give, the entire flock died. So I am worried to give it to her. 

Is this medication OK. I looked it up on google and it says that it is a medicine for dogs and cats. Can I give it to Budgies?

She is not eating properly though so the vet asked me to feed her juice. One of the budgie in the flock has started feeding her though.

There are no Avian vets in my City  (Bangalore,India).


----------



## Budget baby (Jan 1, 2013)

Hello, I am sorry your having these problems with your budgie. Can you please let us know what the budgie can do? Is he sitting fluffed up, sleepy, with eyes closed? Is he walking, eating and drinking? What does his droppings look like, ad what do his wing feathers look like?
I have flagged your thread so our more experienced members will hopefully see your query and offer some advice.


----------



## vcosk (Jul 19, 2015)

She is not fluffed up but keeps breathing from her mouth. But she is not eating. She keeps trying to if I leave her out of the cage. So, I am not letting her out. Her dropping looks normal though. It's not watery and is in dark shade of green (almost looks like black. She pooped on me so that's how I noticed ). She has become quite and started sitting inside nest pot.

Update : She is eating on her own now. phew.


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*I would suggest you contact the individual listed in the link below prior to using the medication for your budgie.

Dr. Yuvraj Kaginkar 

Are you keeping the birds in a colony setting with nesting boxes/pots? 
If so, I suggest you remove all nesting locations from the cage as colony breeding is not recommended.

http://talkbudgies.com/budgie-breeding/106210-cage-colony-breeding-differences-dangers.html

If you have not yet done so, please take the time to read the Budgie Articles and the Stickies at the top of each section of the forum.
Doing so will give you information on the best practices to follow for your budgies' health and well-being. 

*


----------



## Cody (Sep 5, 2013)

Enrofloxacin also known as Baytril is commonly used in birds but I am not familiar with the form that you have. I have used it with my birds but it has come from the vet as a liquid formulation.


----------

